# Tegus at MARS and the Havre De Grace Reptile Show?



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't how many Marylanders there are here, but I'd figure I'd ask anyway.

Does anyone know if there are any tegu vendors at the shows mentioned above? I'm not too keen on having animals shipped, and I definitely wouldn't try a commercial pet store (do they even stock tegus anyway?)

Help is appreciated.


----------



## chelvis (Aug 20, 2010)

I dont know off hand if there will be tegus at either show, but every show i go to i see tegus offer and alot of different vendors. 

MARS offers a vendor list so you can check if any of those vendors have tegus in stock before hand. Here is the vendor list for the next show:
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.midatlanticreptileshow.org/Show_Exhibitors.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.midatlanticreptileshow.org/S ... itors.html</a><!-- m -->

As for the other show, sorry couldnt find a vendor list.


----------



## pitbulldc (Aug 20, 2010)

the Havre De Grace show has them sometimes. never been to the MARS show was told its ok.


----------



## pitbulldc (Aug 20, 2010)

the Havre De Grace show has them sometimes. never been to the MARS show was told its ok.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

I live 20 mins from havre de grace, been to the expo there. There is one vender there called reptile kingdom that has a good selection of argintines, columbians and reds. There are others but they dont have any tegus under a year old.


----------



## the enigma (Aug 22, 2010)

Reptile Kingdom is were I got my Black and white Tegu from. I got him last year at the MARS show. They were nice guys and I would buy from them again


----------



## SjRrMc (Aug 22, 2010)

they got them at both, you gotta look reptile kingdom has c.b black and whites and sometimes even reds but both shows have them i go the the harve de grace one every month to get feeders and i always see them there.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 23, 2010)

I bought a snake from Reptile Kingdom a few years back at the White Plains show. Good people. I've always wanted to got to the Mars show. Whenever we're driving somewhere and the kids ask where we're going I say Mars (the planet). Unfortunately Mars (PA) is a 9 hour ride.


----------



## the enigma (Aug 23, 2010)

SjRMc; so they have really good deals on feeders there? Its been a while since I've been. Are their feeders live or frozen?


----------



## SjRrMc (Aug 23, 2010)

the enigma; what feeders do you want i buy crickets and meal worms and sometimes mice and rats. 1000 crickets are $16 500 superworms are $15 and mice range from 30 cents to rats at like 2.5 or so dollars depending on live or prekilled. the prices are some much better then gettin from house of tropicals or pets galore(which i dont like).


----------



## the enigma (Aug 23, 2010)

Ive never been to pets galore but I used to go to house of tropicals on a fairly regular basis. I'm looking for small rats and/or large/jumbo mice.


----------



## SjRrMc (Aug 23, 2010)

live or dead? if live then house of tropicals has small rats and medium mice on tuesdays after 1.30pm but if you want prekilled or plan on keeping lives ones for a little while get them at the show that would be you best bet.


----------



## Orion (Aug 24, 2010)

I have been going to the MARS show for years and years. There are usually one or 2 tables with Tegus. I got my B&W there last year. Bert L. (RIP) always had a table. I would stop by and talk to him about Tegus all the time.


----------



## the enigma (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah, I want frozen. At the repticon show (when it stopped in baltimore) had some guys from NY selling 50 large mice for $9


----------



## SjRrMc (Aug 24, 2010)

yea i use to get rat pups for my smaller snakes and for my tegu for a good price


----------

